# I&D with debridement codes



## mmelcam (Nov 7, 2008)

If the physician does and I&D and then debrides the skin and subq tissue, can you bill for both codes? Per CCI edits, it is allowed. Just wondering if anyone else is billing for these two procedures together and getting paid?


----------

